

Nice Overview of what OAuth is and how it works. - Jusarg
http://jusarg.com/overview-of-how-oauth-works-in-3-steps/

======
ubersoldat2k7
Wow, that really was an overview. Like a rocky planet transiting a blue giant
star.

------
nileshgr
Does not explain anything technical. Pointless.

~~~
Jusarg
It is a high-level overview of what OAuth is since I never found a decent
'What is OAuth' type post when I was first learning OAuth.

Its not meant to be a coding tutorial (although I might make one, I also
included a link to one within my post).

